# Im on Trt 250mg a week. BLOOD WORK.



## Grejbgik (Apr 23, 2019)

I take 250 to 200mg  a week test. I have 1mg adex how much adex do I need to take? Is it best to take adex before a shot I normally take .25mg once a week but I feel like shit when I take it? Thanks guys. Im from ohio i would love to get blood  work done.


----------



## Jin (Apr 24, 2019)

Nobody can answer this for you bud. 

You need bloodwork and/or substantial experience running test and understand your personal e2 symptoms. 

You can find Pull-it-yourself mail-in blood services if OH is a nanny state.

Your dose should not fluctuate. Choose a dose, nail down those numbers, then adjust if necessary.


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2019)

All of what Jin said.

I personally like my Adex on my pin day, it's just easier. If you're using cyp and wanted to time the peaks, the day after would be better but that's really over thinking it. I also don't need an AI on 250 test.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 24, 2019)

200 test cyp injected once a week

1/2 mg arimidex 2 days after the injection

works well personally


----------



## bigdog (Apr 24, 2019)

I'd agree on stay with a dose. 200 should be plenty for trt. Stay there and get labs. I don't need an AI on my trt dose. When I cycle I do .25 adex day after pin and that keeps me good. It's all different for everyone so labs are key in getting dialed in.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 24, 2019)

Getting blood work done in Ohio is easy.  I live here.  Don't do any guessing.  Keep your mg's consistent and check blood levels before you start putting more stuff into your body.  You get your E2 too low you will feel awful.  Remember this isn't a guessing game.  You have one body, take care of it, we have plenty of tools available to us.


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> You get your E2 too low you will feel awful.



It happened to me once. I knew it before they drew the bloods; felt like shit. Think it was 7.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 25, 2019)

snake said:


> It happened to me once. I knew it before they drew the bloods; felt like shit. Think it was 7.



I measured a 6.8 and felt like utter dogshit.  That was when my doctor changed me from 250 mg of Sustanon per week to 260 mg of Enanthate and 100 mg of Propionate every other week but kept my anastrozole at 1 mg per week.  I NEVER want to feel like that again!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> 200 test cyp injected once a week
> 
> 1/2 mg arimidex 2 days after the injection
> 
> works well personally


Yep Mon test we'd adex Friday and Sunday hcg


----------



## andy (Apr 25, 2019)

do the BW and then start thinking.

if you Estrogen is too high ,take more arimidex. for me personally I take a whole tablet EOD straight after my inj.
some just take twice a week .25 , depends on a person. do your BW


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 25, 2019)

I personally make sure that my TRT dose doesn't have me needing an AI at all. If that means settling for slightly lower numbers so be it. I care about symptomatic improvement, rather than chasing numbers. JMO.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 27, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I personally make sure that my TRT dose doesn't have me needing an AI at all. If that means settling for slightly lower numbers so be it. I care about symptomatic improvement, rather than chasing numbers. JMO.


Same for me. Mine is only 100/wk for that reason.


----------

